# Can Anyone Identify This Seiko 5 Diver?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I use to have a gold dial/pepsi bezel version of this watch & would like to get a replacement sometime but haven`t a clue what the model is 

Does anyone here know? :huh:










(photo knicked of ebay)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

have you tried the seiko photo watch database thingey you might be able to match it up ?

jason.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I have one that is almost the same but different colour scheme, the No's are 6309-7300 if thats of any help at all to you Mach.

John


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> have you tried the seiko photo watch database thingey you might be able to match it up ?
> 
> jason.


Thanks but unfortunately it doesn`t seem to be there 



plumsteadblue said:


> I have one that is almost the same but different colour scheme, the No's are 6309-7300 if thats of any help at all to you Mach.
> 
> John


Cheers it gives me something to go on although a google didn`t come up with any results :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > have you tried the seiko photo watch database thingey you might be able to match it up ?
> ...


mach, some of the guys over at the scwf seem to think it might be a 6309-7320


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I use to have a gold dial/pepsi bezel version of this watch & would like to get a replacement sometime but haven`t a clue what the model is
> 
> Does anyone here know? :huh:
> 
> ...


I have that exact same case and the bezel appears to be identical.

The number on the case is:



6309-836A

Good luck


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, I`ll try another google :wink2:

In case anyone is wondering the gold dial pepsi bezel version I`m interested in was my first Seiko bought in Kuala Lumpur on my second visit to my then inlaws in `87. it`s nothing special but I liked it, I sold it off in the early `90s at the same time as my JLC MkII & Heuer Autavia Chrono :wallbash:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not a good year then Mac, if only you knew now what you know


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Not a good year then Mac, if only you knew now what you know


I know & as I`ve mentioned before I bought the JLC for Â£25 & the Heuer for Â£14


----------

